# CESCP hours?



## WattsUp32482 (Sep 6, 2017)

CESCP (Certified Electrical Safety Compliance Professional)

Looking for advice on accumulating the 40 hours needed before even applying for this exam?


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

My first recommendation would be to get in-person training by NFPA, but it's currently unavailable due to the C-Virus so I'm afraid that's out. 
NEC training counts on a 50% basis, so you could get 32 hours of that which would count for 16 CEUs.
The other thing that helped me out is that I developed a 5-hour 70E-compliance training class and was giving that at the finish of arc flash projects we were involved in, so I was able to use those hours. I do those classes now for a local Electrical Supply house, and they are online, so you might be able to find NFPA 70E compliance classes online that could be used to get you up to the required 40 CEUs.
Good luck in attaining the CESCP. I think it's a real worthy certification and I've focused my career around it.
Peace, run, eat


----------



## Y Alb (Aug 16, 2021)

*WattsUp32482 and *[B]mayanees[/B]*, I'm working o getting those 40 hrs by NFPA and company electrical trainings but I still cant find any sample of the test, just want to familiarize myself and take couple tests to prep well for the exam, any help here please?*


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

Y Alb said:


> *WattsUp32482 and *[B]mayanees[/B]*, I'm working o getting those 40 hrs by NFPA and company electrical trainings but I still cant find any sample of the test, just want to familiarize myself and take couple tests to prep well for the exam, any help here please?*


It's an open book NFPA 70E test, so the only thing you need to study is that document. Most of the questions were from Chapter 1. 
Good luck with it.
John M


----------



## gtm1977 (8 mo ago)

I just passed my CESCP message me for help. BTW I am a Master Electrician not an Engineer.


mayanees said:


> It's an open book NFPA 70E test, so the only thing you need to study is that document. Most of the questions were from Chapter 1.
> Good luck with it.
> John M


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

gtm1977 said:


> I just passed my CESCP message me for help. BTW I am a Master Electrician not an Engineer.


Congrats. I think it's a worthwhile certification if you're in this business. 
What's your use for it? I do 70E training classes so I like having that credential.


----------



## gtm1977 (8 mo ago)

I was looking into teaching 70E along with 70. Ive been doing this long enough and I currently travel 25% of the month for a electrical contractor as their compliance director. I thought the CESCP exam would of had a lot more calculations on it. Wasn't as bad as I was expecting but I guess I am used to taking Master Electrician exams so that probably prepared me a bit at least on the difficulty side of it. Not sure if I wanna be that guy sitting on code panels.


----------

